# Facts About Vaping That Shut Down The Haters



## Alex (19/11/14)

Link: http://www.vapersoul.com/facts-about-vaping/

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Hash Punk (19/11/14)

Alex said:


> Link: http://www.vapersoul.com/facts-about-vaping/


That was very informative and more helpful than you can imagine. Ive got certain friends that will argue life and death that vaping is just as bad for your health as smoking is . I just sent them this link. im on a mission to send them as many study results as I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

We should send this to "Huisgenoot" and all off the members must bombard them with demands to print this. And mention that there previous article was wring. 

I'm so sick and tired of people saying 'You know that thing is worse than cigarettes, it was in the Huisgenoot' 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex (19/11/14)

Hash Punk said:


> That was very informative and more helpful than you can imagine. Ive got certain friends that will argue life and death that vaping is just as bad for your health as smoking is . I just sent them this link. im on a mission to send them as many study results as I can.



Thank you,

We have all likely encountered people, who have fallen victim to the Big Media propaganda machine. But the truth is out there.


via iphone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley (19/11/14)

'I read on News24...'

I just shut down when I hear this

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Oupa (19/11/14)

Nice find! This will come in handy if our government decides one day to enforce all sorts of funny laws concerning ecigs. Also good that they provide links to the actual studies, articles or publications in question.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> We should send this to "Huisgenoot" and all off the members must bombard them with demands to print this. And mention that there previous article was wring.
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of people saying 'You know that thing is worse than cigarettes, it was in the Huisgenoot'
> 
> ...



im game just give me the email addy and ill start bombarding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> im game just give me the email addy and ill start bombarding



Well here is there e-mail add: hgnbrief@huisgenoot.com

But I think we must give them more than just one link. We should bombard them with everyting we've got.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Well here is there e-mail add: hgnbrief@huisgenoot.com
> 
> But I think we must give them more than just one link. We should bombard them with everyting we've got.



i think we need to ask @Alex to put together an information package that we can send to them. and then also cc every member on this forum to that email. this will create a sense of a petition and also when they see the vast number of cc's they will surely make contact with us


----------



## Alex (19/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> i think we need to ask @Alex to put together an information package that we can send to them. and then also cc every member on this forum to that email. this will create a sense of a petition and also when they see the vast number of cc's they will surely make contact with us


I would just send them this.


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

Alex said:


> I would just send them this.



LOL thanks @Alex but this damn council network blocks videos. now i have to wait till i get home to watch it


----------



## Alex (19/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL thanks @Alex but this damn council network blocks videos. now i have to wait till i get home to watch it



I posted that last night, probably the best video I've ever come across


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

That is exactly what I was thinking now. 

But also, as many testimony's of the forum members on how e-cigs impacted there lives and health. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## LandyMan (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> We should send this to "Huisgenoot" and all off the members must bombard them with demands to print this. And mention that there previous article was wring.
> 
> I'm so sick and tired of people saying 'You know that thing is worse than cigarettes, it was in the Huisgenoot'
> 
> ...


You should stop hanging out with people that read "Die Huisgenoot"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

LandyMan said:


> You should stop hanging out with people that read "Die Huisgenoot"



The problem ain't my friends. They don't read the Huisgenoot. Its random people passing by in public placed 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## RATZ (19/11/14)

Hmmm, I control a bulk-mail server. It wouldn't be too hard to generate a lot of real-looking addresses and fill up that inbox .....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

RATZ said:


> Hmmm, I control a bulk-mail server. It wouldn't be too hard to generate a lot of real-looking addresses and fill up that inbox .....



Hahaha, but if we all just do a little show and tell, send it all to one person, who put it all together with the research. And then send it to them. I'm sure they will have to look in to it. And even better if everyone then keeps on bugging them about it 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## RATZ (19/11/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahaha, but if we all just do a little show and tell, send it all to one person, who put it all together with the research. And then send it to them. I'm sure they will have to look in to it. And even better if everyone then keeps on bugging them about it
> 
> 
> Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor



I know, spamming would do more harm than good. A concerted effort on our behalf could be of great benefit though. this site is an awesome reference point too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/11/14)

Very much so!! 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

Alex said:


> I posted that last night, probably the best video I've ever come across


i will definitely give it a watch later when i get home

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VandaL (19/11/14)

Gonna print this and carry copies around with me xD I cannot keep explaining the benefits to the misinformed and thick headed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (19/11/14)

I hate to be the sadist. Actually in this case I think I may like it, mmmmm leave the haters and neg ferrets; I call it natural selection.


----------

